# Best cichlid??



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

What is the best cichlid for feeding it shirimp and live food??

And also peaceful or mildly aggressive??


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

There is no way to answer this question. 

What fish do you like best? Take a look at what types are out there and then ask if they will go good in your set up.

Food is easy with cichlids most will eat all types of foods. Live foods are not needed.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Lots of cichlids will eat that... the most important thing you should decide is what is the tank size you will be using... The larger the footprint of the tank the more options you have with cichlids.. they need space, not necessarily volume. Though a larger volume does allow for more stable water quality levels..


So figure out your tank size and get back to us..

Also check out cichlid-forum.com and read read read then ask questions


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Give us some info on your current setup and what you have for stock allready and we can answer that question . And 70% of cichlids are aggressive or Very aggressive. especially when breeding.


----------



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

Alright I got a 30 gallon with 2 bleeding heart tetras and a chinese algae eater but i cant move the tetras if that would be a prob..

I was thinking of getting keyhole cichlids??

But im not really sure

I wanted black convicts but i found out they were agressive so...
unless i cant put black convicts in my tank i want some more ideas??


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well you it sounds like you could go with Bolivian Rams which are very hardy look good and eat everyhting! lol. they dont grow to big and are not aggressive. Also Kribensis are neat little fish though a bit territorial but they dont harm others usually, and they look very nice, Males have Elongated fins and females have shorter fins and a deep pink/purple belly.


----------



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

Okie Dokie and i should be able to get these at Big als lol


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol yes the bolivians are always their and the Kribensis are their most of the time i guess.


----------



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

So your saying not to get Keyhole LOL too big for my tank or??

Im most likely going to get the rams but yah 

what about key holes and black convicts?

Oh and what about Silver Dollars?? :|


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol yeah id stear away from keyholes since they do get 5" and the black convicts are rediculous, ive had pink convicts before in a 29gal and they had every fish in the corner. The Silver dollers get a bit aggresive but they grow pritty big too at 5 ". But the smaller and quiter cichlids are a great addition i believe since they will co-operate with your other tank mates. For other peaceful fish that would go with your community Black neon tetras also Neon tetras not cardinals. They school and look great and for Numbers like 6-8 for the neons. For the rams or kribensis get a pair try not to get 2 males since they will scrap with each other. The bleeding heart tetras are also a schooling fish so another 4 will allow them to show more natural behavior. Other then that that should make ur tank look nice and not over crowded.

sorry i feel like im telling you what to do  i mean to only give advice lol.


----------



## Balashark76 (Mar 24, 2009)

LOL its ok ..

I got alot of choices so i hope i make the right ones tomorrow LOL!!

Thanks Alot Tropicana


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol ok, anytime buddy.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Rams are a great starter choice for sure.. They were my first cichlid.

Only I went with German Rams, but switched it up to the hardier easier to keep alive Bolivians.. I say start with the suggested Bolivians for sure.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Rainbows cichlids (H. multispinosa) would also do well in a 30.


----------

